
Domino's Pizza in the UK recommend changing password and checking bank statement - philbo
http://communicatoremail.com/cxoF~sYgjYCRc25DwXgcY8usiup~j8lNrvn6lscejgK/WebView.aspx
======
johnnyg
NPR's Marketplace did an interview with Domino's CEO a few years back and
surprisingly, one of the things he said was top on his list was digital
security. Smart man.

Also, a company that is detecting breaching of this kind has its eyes open.
Not only aren't they breached, but they are out there explaining how it
happened to a tiny portion of their customer base and warning others who are
using poor password management practices.

A hat tip to you Dominos Pizza. Here's the interview:

[https://www.marketplace.org/2015/09/24/business/corner-
offic...](https://www.marketplace.org/2015/09/24/business/corner-office-
marketplace/dominos-patrick-doyle-making-perfect-pepperoni)

~~~
vinay427
There are a variety of projects that students from my university as well as
other companies especially on Michigan collaborate with Domino's on. One of my
favorites is the new Domino's specialized delivery car [1], and a pizza pick-
up cart with accompanying mobile apps that will hopefully make it to
production sometime in the future.

[1]: [http://www.dominosdxp.com](http://www.dominosdxp.com)

~~~
cmdrfred
Reminds me of Snow Crash.

------
morganvachon
It wasn't just the UK. Two days ago my wife's Domino's account and her stored
credit card were compromised. Someone in Texas ordered pizza on her dime (we
live in Atlanta). At first she thought it was just her card and the thief had
tested it with a Domino's order, but she also got an email from Domino's about
the order itself. She immediately filed a claim and canceled the card, and she
contacted Domino's about it. Their response was along the lines of "We're not
going to do anything about a $40 order, but thanks for reporting it, and good
luck with your credit card." It was infuriating to say the least. Thankfully
her card issuer (Amazon Visa card via Chase bank) reversed the charge without
a problem.

~~~
chipperyman573
It's weird that they didn't offer a refund, the next logical step for any
consumer would be to file a chargeback, which Domino's has to pay for (in
addition to the money she was refunded through the chargeback)

~~~
morganvachon
It's my understanding from her conversation with the credit card company that
it's not being processed as a chargeback, but as a payment reversal. No extra
fees to Domino's, they are just out a bit of food at one of their (likely
franchisee) restaurants.

~~~
willstrafach
That's not how it works. Payment reversal is only possible via chargeback or
by the vendor themselves refunding the charge, so Domino's will absolutely get
a fee.

~~~
morganvachon
Then either we misunderstood the credit card company, or they misinformed us.
Either way, it was handled promptly and nearly painlessly, something I didn't
expect given my past experience with someone gaining access to my credit card
information. Times have changed.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
One of the nice things about takeaway food delivery is you don't always need
to give a service your payment details, if they accept cash on delivery.
Domino's don't even need an account.

------
wlkr
A while ago I was at my house with friends and was looking to order takeaway.
Collectively we didn't have enough cash on hand to pay on delivery so we
looked at various apps, JustEat, Domino's and the like. Domino's were written
off instantly when we discovered we couldn't use a third party service like
PayPal. If major tech companies can't manage their security properly I have
little faith in Fast Food outlets investing in getting it right. I know they
don't think they have been breached, and this may well be the case, but do
they really need to be storing sensitive data at all?

Edit: turns out you can use PayPal (see below), ignore me I'm wrong!

~~~
wyager
Maybe this is just a regional thing, but why in the world are you trying to
pay for takeout with PayPal? If I'm with friends, one of us pays with a credit
card or cash and the rest of us give them cash or square
cash/venmo/bitcoin/whatever is mutually agreeable.

Half the point of a credit card is that transactions are repudiable for like 6
months, so if some careless food joint gets your credit card info stolen, it's
not a huge inconvenience. You just call your bank, reverse the transaction,
and get a new card in the mail in a day or two.

The real solution, of course, is to have push-based rather than pull-based
digital payment systems, but consumer finance moves slowly.

~~~
everly
Well, for me, once I reach the payment screen and have the option of pulling
out my wallet and typing in my card information vs simply entering my PayPal
credentials, which I have memorized, it's any easy choice.

~~~
morganvachon
Maybe it's a bad habit, but I have my card numbers, expiration dates, and
security codes memorized. I'm that way with random strings though; I know the
VINs to all of my vehicles, and I even have the license key to my old Windows
98SE disk rolling around in my head, fifteen years after the last time I
reinstalled it. It's not quite a useless talent, but it's certainly a boorish
one.

~~~
everly
If only my bad habits were so useful.

